# Ich erhalte keine Steam Guard Codes mehr :(



## KinGzNeptun (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich erhalte keine Steam Guard Codes mehr die man zum Anmelden benötigt habe das gemacht das ich die Codes ans Handy per App bekomme habe die App deinstalliert und wollte mich neu Anmelden aber geht nicht ohne Code was kann ich machen per mMail belkome ich sie nicht mehr und wie soll ich inden Account rein? Bin am PC aber drin und habe immer Angst wenn ich mich abmelde das ich nie mehr rein komme was tun?

Danke im vorraus


----------

